# LIVERPOOL - Through My Eyes



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Liverpool, England​
Liverpool is a great city, full of vibrancy and architectural diversity. I created this thread to coincide with the 100th anniversary of the Royal Liver Building and the associated celebration on the waterfont. Liverpool has been my nearest major city for just over 18 years and i intend to show you some of the beautiful hidden streets that a tourist may pass as well as showcasing some of the city's well known spots and buildings. Hope you enjoy my picutres . . . . 


































































































































































​


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

I didnt capture some of the effects projected onto the Liver Building very well in my other photos, but if you want to see what it was like visit this link:

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-merseyside-14252101


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I like how you added some street theatre pictures and I hope to see more pictures of buildings.


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Great pictures!


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Nice pictures, the architecture of Liverpool seems really great! I only wish that you could rotate all pictures straight...


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

I love Liverpool! It's one of the ultimate UK cities. The old and new architecture is amazing. Hopefully you'll show us around some of the other parts of the city rather than the usual cliché waterfront shots found on SSC


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanx guys for the comments  and yep i will be showing other parts of the city ^^ i just wanted to start with the celebrations on the waterfront! 



Nightsky said:


> Nice pictures, the architecture of Liverpool seems really great! I only wish that you could rotate all pictures straight...


On my screen it is showing them all as straight, sorry bout that i did have a few problems trying to rotate them and they wouldnt hno:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Liverpool Anglican Cathedral​
This was the first time i have ever visited the Cathedral and I was stunned by the sheer size of it. It is the Longest Church building that is a Cathedral in the world (wikipedia  ) and the total external length is 189 metres! It is regarded as one of the finest 20th century buildings (built between 1904 - 78) and not only is the interior beautiful but the view from the top is breathtaking . . .















































































































































​


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

wow, I especially love the look of those Georgian terraces.


----------



## yubnub (May 3, 2010)

liverpool is surprisingly nice. I lived there for two years some time ago. I remember before i moved there thinking it would be just another horrible northern city but in fact it is really rather nice and full of character (and also a fun place to live for eating and drinking as well as good musuems and lots of shops). 

Only downside is that once you get outside of the city center there were many streets where every house was boarded up and it felt very unsafe. However they seem to be regenerating alot of the city so maybe those bad streets will get sorted out as well. I really look forward to visiting it agian sometime as it does seem to be becoming one of the best cities in the uk


----------



## RobertWalpole (Mar 16, 2010)

Very impressive!


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Great shots.....thanks for sharing.


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ Yeah Liverpool does have alot of character and every street is different which makes it a good place to walk around and enjoy  My next post will show one of the modern streets . . .


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Liverpool One
part one​
This is an area of the city that was transformed with the help of the 2008 European Capital of Culture. It has greatly improved the general experience of visiting Liverpool and it just adds to the diversity of architecture in the city . . . .





















































































































































​


----------



## Ekumenopolis (Feb 2, 2005)

Great pics, the waterfront and shopping streets look so clean and open. It changes my thoughts about Liverpool!


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Liverpool has a fresh face this days. :applause:

Stunning architecture , especially the modern buildings. Being the European Capital of Culture was very good for Liverpool, it's a city that deserves to go upwards in every sense.


----------



## Dr.Seltsam (May 28, 2008)

Wow! Very nice pics! Thx!


----------



## Bristol Mike (Aug 5, 2007)

Very insightful photos into a city about which I don't know a lot. Looks like a great place and I was very surprised to see the extent of those Georgian terraces. Very nice!


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanx for the comments. It is a good city to visit especially after the capital of culture with more hotels and places to visit. Alot of the streets have been cleaned or completley renewed recently which makes it a better place to wonder round  I realise im quite lucky to have a city like this on my doorstep!


----------



## yoshef (Jun 22, 2007)

Goodstuff Mossy :cheers:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Mount Pleasant​
Mount Pleasant lies in the University/Knowledge quarter of the city and is home to the Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral of Christ the King. The street has a variety of architecture styles from georgian terrace houses/shops to victorian redbrick, classical and modern . . . .

































































































































































































































































































And at the end of the street is the stunning Victoria Building of the University of Liverpool. It was completed in 1892 and this building gave rise to the term 'Redbrick University' meaning a top class institution:




























Coming soon . . a closer look at the Metropolitan Cathedral 
​


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

^^ Wow, cool architecture indeed! 

I especially love this ones:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ Yeah they are really nice views with the Royal Liver Building in the distance in the first photo and the Liverpool Anglican Cathedral in the distance in the second


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral of Christ the King​

Completed in 1967 the Liverpool Metropolitan Cathedral is like no other cathedral i have ever been in. First to hit you is the striking design of the cathedral's exterior - which is often compared to a wigwam or tipi. Then when you walk inside your eyes are immediately drawn upwards to the lightwell. The inside is amazingly atmospheric and i have never been in a space and felt the same. I would definitely recommend this for anyone visiting Liverpool . . . .





















































































































​


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos Mossy! :cheers:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanx Crash! Some more photos coming this evening!


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Wow! That modern cathedral is magnificent. Liverpool is full of gems.


----------



## Mr Bricks (May 6, 2005)

Do you have any pics of the Ropewalks area?


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ Yep i have loads of the Ropewalks area coming soon and I have some pictures from the waterfront coming next!


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

In and around the Waterfront​
I haven't posted any photos from the waterfront since my very first post in this thread and i think its about time i re-visit it  Most of these photos i took today with the beautiful weather we have been having recently . . .





































































































































































































































































​


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

Very cool places of all over the place. The University redbrick building and the Church are truly magnificient!


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

The waterfornt and the Albert dock are magnificent :cheers:


----------



## timmy- brissy (Aug 28, 2007)

The city centre has had a lot of investment but I'm wondering will there be any investment around Anfield, Stanley Park area? I've been before and it badly needs some investment.


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Absolutely stunning pics of one of my ultimate UK cities!!  I really love the last set. Shows how much the waterfront has come along in the last decade.


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ Yeah the waterfront has changed alot recently but im not sure about Anfield and the stanley park area - i don't go over that way much since i live on the wirral and so travel from the opposite way 

Anyway heres a few more:

















































































​


----------



## yabbes (Sep 18, 2011)

very cool modern architecture in the last three pictures 
i like british cities alot


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ You will probably like Liverpool One then which you can see (near the bottom) on pages 1, 3 & 6! 

Just wanted to post this which i took wednesday evening in the beautiful sunset:








​


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Tomorrow I leave merseyside for my first term in Durham University  I still have quite a few more updates for this thread including the Strand, Hope Street and the Ropewalks area! but after the next few updates I will be leaving this thread for a while and will probably start updating my Durham thread!

So . . the next update should be soonish/next few days depends on how quickly i unpack and hope you enjoy the last few updates


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Great modern architecture over there.

Have a nice move to and a pleasant stay in Durham.


----------



## woody (Jan 3, 2004)

Mossy22, Thanks for producing this wonderful thread, many people in the UK and around the world , have now discovered the delights of our city. Long may your visual tours continue.
May I wish you well ,as you embark on your new student adventures in Durham, cheers


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Great pictures Mossy, doing us proud pal.

If I am not mistaken the old warehouse with the 'europleasure int ltd' sign is being refurbished into a hotel, which will hopefully kick start the redevelopment of the chinatown area.


----------



## PortoNuts (Apr 26, 2008)

There's some really smart developments. :cheers2:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

And some very nice new photos too


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Thanx for the comments guys! 



1878EFC said:


> Great pictures Mossy, doing us proud pal.
> 
> If I am not mistaken the old warehouse with the 'europleasure int ltd' sign is being refurbished into a hotel, which will hopefully kick start the redevelopment of the chinatown area.


ahh thats good! I was hoping it would be saved at some point. :cheers:


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Renshaw Street​
Although a tad scruffy in some ways, Renshaw Street has some wonderful buildings. It hasn't felt the full force of regeneration yet but things should get better in the future . . . .

























































































































































































































​


----------



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

I take it this building was formerly a cinema? It would look great restored, perhaps as an arthouse cinema or fringe theatre. Renshaw St is not bad at all.










Great photothread, keep em coming. :cheers:


----------



## Expat (May 25, 2005)

Thank you for your time & effort in presenting Liverpool. Much appreciated.


----------



## Crash_N (May 19, 2011)

Great photos. Some of those buildings are magnificent, but others, like St. Luke's church and the white building 2 posts above need refurbishment badly. Still, :cheers:


----------



## 1878EFC (Jun 24, 2006)

Crash_N said:


> Great photos. Some of those buildings are magnificent, but others, like St. Luke's church and the white building 2 posts above need refurbishment badly. Still, :cheers:


St Lukes church interior was destroyed during the war. Amazingly the exterior stayed intact, it will remain as it is as a memorial to the war. If you seen it in life you would understand why. I agree that other buildings need refurb though, especially in Renshaw st. The potential is their though.


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Extra Photos from the Summer






































































































































​


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Lovely updates on this thread...thanks for sharing.:cheers:


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

Beautiful city and great updates again!


----------



## Cheyelle (Mar 14, 2010)

……


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

^^ wow thanx for the amazing comments  More to come soon . .


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hope Street​Part One​
Hope Street is just off Mount Pleasant on page 7 (sounds like im making it up :lol. Its a beautiful street with two magnificent cathedrals at each end, and it is full of georgian spendour . . 









































































The stunning view down Falkner Street:



























































































More to come soon . . .
​


----------



## Mossy22 (Dec 20, 2010)

Hope Street​Part Two​
































































The Liverpool Philharmonic Hall built in an Art Deco style in the 1930's:





































I Love how the modern inserts in the next few pictures work so well with the buildings around them:








































































​


----------



## openlyJane (Feb 3, 2010)

Great Pictures Mossy.


----------

